# Is there any way to change my username?



## jack-silver-tt (Jan 2, 2013)

is there any way to change my user name?
As I used to have a red tt but now I have a silver one. So can I change it to jack-silver-tt ? Or do I have to open a new account?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,* Red* to silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?  
I shouldn't really answer this [smiley=bomb.gif] but PM John-H, he will sort it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## jack-silver-tt (Jan 2, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,* Red* to silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] :?


I know, I'm gutted I couldn't get another red one. But my new one is so much better than my last one 

And thanks il send him a message


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Changed it for you :wink:


----------



## jack-silver-tt (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks  much appreciated


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, Could you help me with a Username change too!
I'm a newbie... first created account on TT Forum... then joined the TTOC, and would now like to have my username the same on the both. Like it changed from 'wabbit_of_cc' to 'wabbit'

While i'm asking questions, now that I'm a member of TTOC, do I need to add my TTOC number somewhere to gain access to the for sale stuff? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi wabbit, You have already posted in section below, so TTOC committee should give you access soon.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&p=2504480#p2504480

PM TTF admin/TTOC committee & request to change username.
Hoggy.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Hoggy,
Thanks for the pointer... I spotted that other thread, after I posted here! Doh!
I just tried to PM (which would have been another first), but failed. I appear to be too new to be allowed to PM anyone. 
So, I'll still need an Admin to change my username. 
Cheers, Greg


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll point admin to this post


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorted you out wabbit


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys for helping out... but I don't think it's fixed it. I go into the Profile settings and it still shows a username of 'wabbit_of_cc'. 
Sorry for being a pain... should have got my naemright in the beginning  
Cheers, Greg


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

PM'd John again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like someone is using wabbit already


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes that's the problem - funny as it indicated it had worked earlier. I started to think I'd changed someone else to wabbit for a moment  . Have you got an alternative suggestion for a name change? Sorry it can't be exacly as you wanted.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

ah ha! ...that explains it! 
Sorry for the inconvenience caused. I'll stick to the 'wabbit_of_cc'.... and hop off down my Burrow!! :lol: 
...I might look at switching my 'wabbit' name on the TTOC forum to match this one, then they are sync'd.
Cheers, Greg 
...btw... 1.5 weeks into ownership... all's well, and the forum's contain just about every bit of info you could think of... cracking job!... I took on the job of replacing a carpet mat fixing post! Now my mat stays where it should!! Result


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wabbit_of_cc said:


> ah ha! ...that explains it!
> Sorry for the inconvenience caused. I'll stick to the 'wabbit_of_cc'.... and hop off down my Burrow!! :lol:
> ...I might look at switching my 'wabbit' name on the TTOC forum to match this one, then they are sync'd.
> Cheers, Greg
> ...btw... 1.5 weeks into ownership... all's well, and the forum's contain just about every bit of info you could think of... cracking job!... I took on the job of replacing a carpet mat fixing post! Now my mat stays where it should!! Result


I can sort that for you if you like


----------

